# sign up for yabo winter league



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

For anyone interested, here is where you sign up. 

We have decided to go with a 5-spot 10 week league starting in january. 

For those that are just getting ready for vegas and do not want to shoot a 5-spot league, pm me and i will see what i can work out.

The league will be shot as teams of two, decided upon after the placer round.

The placer round is the average of up to two rounds shot before january 10th. The teams will made up of one high scoring archer and one low scoring archer. I hope that by arranging the teams like this we will keep the competition more fair and we will help shooters improve their skills.

Each week, you will need to submit scores and a picture of the target face, signed and dated, to either Mathewsju or myself(n7709k). 

We may or maynot have a prize at the end. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Maybe if we do Vegas also.

5 spot is largely a States thing I've only ever seen one guy shooting a 5 spot in Canada and it was just for fun. He didn't even know how the scoring worked haha.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

I'll sign up but I dont have a camera or a way to get pictures from my phone onto the computer but i'll try to figure something out. If anyone has an idea i would like to know


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

young hunter said:


> I'll sign up but I dont have a camera or a way to get pictures from my phone onto the computer but i'll try to figure something out. If anyone has an idea i would like to know


If you have texting, you might be able to send a picture message to your email. I know you can w/ verizon, just send it like a normal picture message, but put in your email instead of a contact.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

how many would be interested in shooting vegas instead


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> how many would be interested in shooting vegas instead


As previously stated, I would be!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

N7709K said:


> how many would be interested in shooting vegas instead


il will do vagas i say we have a 4 week warm up for louisvll shooting 5 spots


----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Aaron Groce said:


> il will do vagas i say we have a 4 week warm up for louisvll shooting 5 spots


that would work. we could do 6 and 5 split which would put us close the when we would want the split.


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> If you have texting, you might be able to send a picture message to your email. I know you can w/ verizon, just send it like a normal picture message, but put in your email instead of a contact.


unfortunatly i dont have texting either:embara:


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i'm in for vegas and 5 spot


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

the reason we want pictures of the target faces is to ensure that no one is cheating(I am not implying anything by this, its just a precaution).

We may be able to work something out. feel free to send me a pm


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

hey guys, like N7709K said, i will also be doing score keeping. pm me or send me an email to [email protected]


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*league*

Ill do it!!!


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll do a vegas league.


----------

